
Accordion Style Checkouts – the Holy Grail of Checkout Usability? - dwynings
http://baymard.com/blog/accordion-style-checkout
======
givan
There are multiple problems with checkout done with steps either accordion or
not, it hides valuable information, you need to do x steps until you get to
payment/delivery step to see if your preferred option is available.

Most website don't bother having a page with details regarding all accepted
payment/delivery details and people go directly to the checkout hoping to see
all options there but when they see all those steps and forms to fill in, they
quit.

I think the best way is to have a fat free checkout and ask only absolutely
necessary things and put checkboxes where additional information might be
needed to show the necessary inputs, in this way having everything on one page
without steps is possible and is less typing for the user and he is shown
everything he needs to know to place the order.

